# VanderVeen carts!!



## MajorClementine (Apr 15, 2020)

Vander Veen is producing 4 carts. One is sold. Look them up on FB if you want one of the 3 left. They don't make them on a regular basis anymore so I thought I'd give you guys a heads up. I really really want one but am short on $$ with the new baby. I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 28, 2020)

I really really want one too but have spent too much money lately ... and my track needs a load of sand. I do hope he doesn't stop making them all together!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 9, 2020)

I don’t have Facebook...out of curiosity, does anyone know how much he is asking for one of these carts and approximate weight of a finished cart?


----------



## MajorClementine (May 9, 2020)

Cart is $1900 and shipping is $250-$300 within the U.S.

Price includes custom color. He can do any color of the rainbow and add sparkles if that's your thing. It's a "bike" style cart. Look him up on youtube. I lust after one of his carts. He makes them one at a time by hand and he's an amazing craftsman.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2020)

I think I'm going to do it! I was driving my sulky today and it is NOT comfortable for long drives. But it's oh so fun because it's low and wide. I've heard only good things about VanderVeen. Plus I can get just about any color I want. Who doesn't want that?


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 6, 2020)

Does he have posted anywhere the weight of one of the carts? Or approximate weight? Just curious


----------



## Trudi Babich (Jun 7, 2020)

I saw on one of the posts 38+/-


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes he said they are between 35-40# depending on what size mini they are for.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 7, 2020)

That nice light weight makes these even harder to resist!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 8, 2020)

The only down side I see to these "bike" style carts is they are outlawed at most driving events anymore. So if you want to show/event at all you have to have a separate cart. However, if you want to trail drive I've heard these things fly!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2020)

Did you order one ? I'd love to have one but sitting at that angle would tweek my back I think. I would order black sparkle, or maybe dark blue. Maybe very dark green. I don't do choices well!


----------

